# My car of the day, new Fiesta ST.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ford has a big task on improving on what was a very good hot hatch that was the previous generation ST. So with the new ST due in the summer, could this new one be even better? The big change is the introduction of a new 1.5 -litre 3 cylinder 197 BHP engine, trouble is now this new engine will need to work extra hard to get the same amount of power as the old engine from the last gen ST. The new engine gets cylinder deactivation thanks to camshaft tech that can shut down the valves on cylinder number one. With 290 MN of torque plus an over-boost feature, a quaife limited slip-diff and launch control are all optional. Standard kit includes torque vectoring, a short-shift gear lever and sticky compound Michelin pilot sport tyers. 0-60 is timed at 6.5 seconds and top speed is 144 MPH. Work has also gone on to improve the chassis so we have the front track that is 48 MM wider than on the previous ST and torsional rigidity is up by eight per cent. There's also some chassis bracing underneath for a more "connected feel". A thicker torsion beam rear axle with clever force vectoring spring and frequency- dependent damper technology.

Like it?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just no. The previous version is not a bad looking car and if you pedal it properly, it's more than capable of embarrasing more expensive cars, but a 1.5 3 cylinder engine??
Just no.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

It's morphing into a B-Max ! 

Saw one of the new Fiestas the other day, didn't like the LED running lights at all and appears to have lost its youthful appeal, especially in 5 door...

Now the ST, in concept, yes and the new engine tech could be great, but in an ST and from these photos, no from me - perhaps it's due to the colour - no contrasting colour or 5 door or ?? Just not doing it for me...


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure. 
It kinda looks like an a-class from the back?
But not a fan from the near side-on angle, looks too square at the rear


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

No, too many flaws in my opinion.

Looks - subjective thing but I think it looks good - but then, Im not the target market for this car.

Interior looks boring and dull and too much grainy plastic - reminds me of elephant hide. Ford still cant seem to get their steering wheels right. They look the same as from the early 2000's

And then there's the engine. Bet fuel economy is actually worse than the previous model with this 3 cylinder. Probably sounds quite fruity though


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

back end of a mondeo estate meets the front end of a miniature focus rs, Must of taken ford designers an afternoon down the pub to think of this.

X No


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

That interior looks very low rent and dated - Ford are really losing their way at the moment


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree with the above comments re interior but I have to say I LOVE the colour! :argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have we all forgotten something? is this not meant to be all about the fun factor of driving it?, agree the interiors in sons 2015 Red edition let the rest of a great car down.
But as always in the flesh that's important, so in red with black roof I bet it will look better.
Pound for pound the Fiesta for a Mild hot hatch are hard to beat IMHO and before my son got his I have never been into ford at all apart from proper old school RS200 MK1 & 2Mexico, and Capri 3 ltr S oh and 3dr cossie.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wasn't a huge fan of the previous model despite the excellent reviews. This one for me looks even worse and bar the screen in the centre the interior looks extremely boring. 

The designers are really struggling for inspiration currently.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Remember when people used to just get in a car and enjoy it for the drive and fun factor rather that how, the steering wheel looks, the interior quality etc etc.
Regardless of what people think, it will sell like mad, be one of the best cars to drive in it class and even with a 1.5l, 3 cylinder engine, most Tom dick and Harry won't even realise, makes no odds when it's producing good power.
If engine size/cylinders really made a difference then sales of V6 performance cars wouldn't be so good, the M3 for example, I've lost count of how many I've seen on the road now


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The new rear lights, and the front DRLs are a mess IMO - much prefer the old tail lights. The Fiesta is getting frumpy - Ford really need to try harder.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Fiesta: 1.5, 3 Pot

Polo: 2.0, 4 Pot (with huge tuning potential) and DSG Option, and a great looking interior.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Have we all forgotten something? is this not meant to be all about the fun factor of driving it?, agree the interiors in sons 2015 Red edition let the rest of a great car down.
> But as always in the flesh that's important, so in red with black roof I bet it will look better.
> Pound for pound the Fiesta for a Mild hot hatch are hard to beat IMHO and before my son got his I have never been into ford at all apart from proper old school RS200 MK1 & 2Mexico, and Capri 3 ltr S oh and 3dr cossie.


But its not all about the fun factor of driving it - these are supposed to be used everyday and versatile - its supposed to be a hot hatch isnt it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> But its not all about the fun factor of driving it - these are supposed to be used everyday and versatile - its supposed to be a hot hatch isnt it?


If I'm honest I just don't see a typical buyer of these cars going into a dealer looking for something versatile? The ST has big bucket seats and firm passive suspension, with a lads car image and for me driving experience before looks every single time, or just get yourself a bog standard model.
We have a F56 JCW from new still love it, mild hot hatch yes versatile ? for us yes for others boot to small , looks quirky , interior quirky, The comments the car gets is great and for fun as an everyday car great, as for versatility most would just :lol:
Do you think the look is to soft for the boy racer market, more refined and less Halfords look than the Civic Type R? I love the new Type R but just want one as looks OTT, although its supposed to very capable car.

So Is everyone wanting Show over Go Know


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> back end of a mondeo estate meets the front end of a miniature focus rs, Must of taken ford designers an afternoon down the pub to think of this.
> 
> X No


Agree with this the rear looks awful, I like the front however and I've never been one who care to much about interiors, I'd like to test drive one.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

possul said:


> Remember when people used to just get in a car and enjoy it for the drive and fun factor rather that how, the steering wheel looks, the interior quality etc etc.
> Regardless of what people think, it will sell like mad, be one of the best cars to drive in it class and even with a 1.5l, 3 cylinder engine, most Tom dick and Harry won't even realise, makes no odds when it's producing good power.
> If engine size/cylinders really made a difference then sales of V6 performance cars wouldn't be so good, the M3 for example, I've lost count of how many I've seen on the road now


Ford usually do poor interiors (dashboard) but great Seats and Steering Wheels (that have a bit of padding in them)

So the bit you sit on and hold onto are actually better than the VAG stuff, but they still need to up their game on the dash designs.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is more like it, it seems business as usual, red as I said looks far better

https://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-reviews/ford/ford-fiesta-st-2018-review/


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

andy665 said:


> That interior looks very low rent and dated - Ford are really losing their way at the moment


I've got a MK7 Fiesta, this is a huge improvement!

I welcome the 3 cylinder as well, they sound much more characterful than 4's imho.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Not as sleek as the previous version and I do like the 3cyl ecoboost in the cooking versions, not convinced about having it in the ST though.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Horrible, I'm a big Ford fan but they have got it wrong with this mk8 fiesta and the forth coming mk4 focus. Feels like a massive step back from the previous models looks wise, I think they nailed it with the mk7 fiesta and mk3 focus face lift models.

Sutty


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not a Ford fan at all. But i quite like it 

The engines sounds really interesting to - i think its amazing what manufactures are managing to develop now engine size > power now.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks alright to me.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Kerr said:


> It looks alright to me.


Specs or contacts? :lol: Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> But its not all about the fun factor of driving it - these are supposed to be used everyday and versatile - its supposed to be a hot hatch isnt it?


I don't see any off these as hot hatch's
The focus, golf, leon etc are all hot hatch's.
Why I said different class, these are to small to be truly versatile like the proper hot hatchs of the market


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Fiesta: 1.5, 3 Pot
> 
> Polo: 2.0, 4 Pot (with huge tuning potential) and DSG Option, and a great looking interior.


Don't fords have a tuning potential anymore then!


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks nice. 

Just hope ford have sorted the security issues, most new fords get stolen it seems


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rubberducky1957 said:


> Specs or contacts? :lol: Sorry couldn't resist.


It just looks like a typical Ford to me.

Very strong contact lenses and glasses thinned as much as possible. I've had a detached retina and have astigmatism to correct as well.

But yeah I can see enough to see it's a typical Ford.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Not a fan of the 5 door or the 3 cylinder engine on a ST, no matter how good the engine is

Preferred the 'old' 3 door ST Fiesta TBH

A no from me SB


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

My wife has the mark 7 ST as great as a car it is around town and the smile factor when driving it, I will not buy another Ford (or any other manufacturer) that has key less entry unless they address the security FLAWS that making thieves buy devices to clone keys and get them started.

Rant over, the new ST shape has grown on me as I have seen the normal versions around town. i think the back end is marmite - either you like it or don't


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

mistryn said:


> My wife has the mark 7 ST as great as a car it is around town and the smile factor when driving it, I will not buy another Ford (or any other manufacturer) that has key less entry unless they address the security FLAWS that making thieves buy devices to clone keys and get them started.
> 
> Rant over, the new ST shape has grown on me as I have seen the normal versions around town. i think the back end is marmite - either you like it or don't


It's not just ford, Mercedes , BMW, and so on, just get a faraday pouch and keep your keys in metal key store, great security measures to minimise comfort access security.
It does need addressing though


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The mk7 was class leader by far and by the reading the mk8 is surprisingly going to be even better which I thought wouldn't be possible! I've done hundreds of miles in a 230bhp mountune ST and it's just an epic small car! 

Lsd on its own is a massive plus in that sector. Engine will be great and tuneable as always. Suspension sounds more supple yet more rigid which is hard to do. Steering rack quicker again. All things that were class leading. 

Interiors are fine. The new one is a step up from the old. I've been out in an ST line mk8 a few times and it's a nice place to be. 

3door in a different colour. Hopefully spirit blue is an option again. 

It'll be epic as always. 

Did someone really just compare a polo to a fiesta ST? I don't even think the polo makes top 5 in small hot hatch lists does it? Average chassis and safe steering in the polo. New one is better in standard guise but they'll never get close to the ST for what's. Fun hot hatch should be.


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

It looks like they’ve stuck and etch-a-sketch on the dash for a sat nav. 

One of the worlds biggest motor companies and continuously fail on the interior imo. 

But, I do agree that it could be a great little car with a decent tune on it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

possul said:


> Don't fords have a tuning potential anymore then!


Not if the last Focus RS is anything to go by....no.

Take the last 4 pot TFSi VAG unit, released as a 210bhp and stage 1 remap to 310bhp.

Stage 1, 100bhp gain.... That little Polo is going to be huge if they can do similar.

I don't see Ford units being this easy to extract big power.

Even a standard Focus RS get left by a Standard Golf R the golf is supposed to be 50bhp down.

Like it or not Ford have lost the performance car title it once had, their buyers have moved to VAG stuff in droves. Literally no one buys petrol Focus ST's, but can't get enough Golf GTis, Octavia VRS's, Leon Cupras etc etc.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> If I'm honest I just don't see a typical buyer of these cars going into a dealer looking for something versatile? The ST has big bucket seats and firm passive suspension, with a lads car image and for me driving experience before looks every single time, or just get yourself a bog standard model.
> We have a F56 JCW from new still love it, mild hot hatch yes versatile ? for us yes for others boot to small , looks quirky , interior quirky, The comments the car gets is great and for fun as an everyday car great, as for versatility most would just :lol:
> Do you think the look is to soft for the boy racer market, more refined and less Halfords look than the Civic Type R? I love the new Type R but just want one as looks OTT, although its supposed to very capable car.
> 
> So Is everyone wanting Show over Go Know


This one doesn't have a lads car image though - every single one of the new shape ford fiesta Ive seen on the road has been driven by young women or older women.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

gally said:


> The mk7 was class leader by far and by the reading the mk8 is surprisingly going to be even better which I thought wouldn't be possible! I've done hundreds of miles in a 230bhp mountune ST and it's just an epic small car!
> 
> Lsd on its own is a massive plus in that sector. Engine will be great and tuneable as always. Suspension sounds more supple yet more rigid which is hard to do. Steering rack quicker again. All things that were class leading.
> 
> ...


You've been living under a rock - Polo's, Ibiza's, Fabia's and Fiesta's have been compared for a decade now.

Did you just compare a standard Polo to a Fiesta ST? Surely the real comparison is Fiesta ST vs Polo GTI


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

:argie:lovely car.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Awful looking thing... I'm not a Ford fan and didn't like the previous generation Fiesta but now that looks like an oil painting compared with this monstrosity. 

What's the pricing like against the German Equivalents? 

I know looks and things are subjective but when you produce a hot hatch that looks like a people carrier...something not's right.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> This one doesn't have a lads car image though - every single one of the new shape ford fiesta Ive seen on the road has been driven by young women or older women.


Middle aged to older woman in Fiesta ST's :doublesho Only one explanation, do you live near Christchurch or Dagenham


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like it, although it does look similar to the ST Line, i don't mind the interior either. Power is one thing but lower power and better handling make a more rewarding car. A Golf R might be tuneable to get more power than a Focus RS but the RS is known for being the better drivers car.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I’d have to see a few around and drive one. Real fan of my mk7 and I struggle to see how this new one could be better. I really doubt that I’d swap my mk7 for one. The price will have rocketed too if the other mk8s are anything to go by. The interior was never the best looking on the mk7 but it’s never bothered me I just like the way it drives. The dash looks a bit better on the mk8 but don’t like the new seats as much.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like a people Carrier


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> It's morphing into a B-Max !
> 
> .


That's exactly how I see it!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I like it, although it does look similar to the ST Line, i don't mind the interior either. Power is one thing but lower power and better handling make a more rewarding car. A Golf R might be tuneable to get more power than a Focus RS but the RS is known for being the better drivers car.


Aye aye min how you doing? Are you behaving


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I can hand on heart say that not one Polo I've driven and I've driven a few are as much fun as the equivalent fiesta at the time and I don't expect that to change. The Polo is not a small car these days, it's more or less the size of a mk4 Golf. 

I'm not a huge fan of the styling on the new ST and some of the stuff I've read about the suspension has me a little worried but I'm sure the wife will be considering the new ST when she decides to get rid of the one she has. Least with Ford they let those of us who want to use our left leg the choice of a manual box, VW don't let you have one with the GTI which is a shame as the manual box on the Golf GTI is great.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

johanr77 said:


> I can hand on heart say that not one Polo I've driven and I've driven a few are as much fun as the equivalent fiesta at the time and I don't expect that to change. The Polo is not a small car these days, it's more or less the size of a mk4 Golf.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the styling on the new ST and some of the stuff I've read about the suspension has me a little worried but I'm sure the wife will be considering the new ST when she decides to get rid of the one she has. Least with Ford they let those of us who want to use our left leg the choice of a manual box, VW don't let you have one with the GTI which is a shame as the manual box on the Golf GTI is great.


Manual box will be offered on Polo GTi later this year


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually really like that. The cabin looks a nice place to be.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

mistryn said:


> I will not buy another Ford (or any other manufacturer) that has key less entry unless they address the security FLAWS that making thieves buy devices to clone keys and get them started.
> 
> Rant over, the new ST shape has grown on me as I have seen the normal versions around town. i think the back end is marmite - either you like it or don't





Derekh929 said:


> It's not just ford, Mercedes , BMW, and so on, just get a faraday pouch and keep your keys in metal key store, great security measures to minimise comfort access security.
> It does need addressing though


It seems a lot of cars are keyless entry and keyless start these days. I've not got so much of an issue with keyless start as I do with keyless entry.

My question is can this keyless entry feature be turned off? I watched a video on YouTube about a guy who specialised in 'coding' or unlocking/locking features on BMW's. I wondered if things like keyless entry or 'stop/start' which drives me mad could be turned off or deactivated??


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Middle aged to older woman in Fiesta ST's :doublesho Only one explanation, do you live near Christchurch or Dagenham


Lol no, I live in West Yorkshire. Was referring to the standard versions. The MK7 used to be driven by young ones mostly!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like they raided the parts cupboard again..... 

Sure they will sell loads, and if they finally sort the replacement from the eco tech engine it will be better. But just “ur”..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> It seems a lot of cars are keyless entry and keyless start these days. I've not got so much of an issue with keyless start as I do with keyless entry.
> 
> My question is can this keyless entry feature be turned off? I watched a video on YouTube about a guy who specialised in 'coding' or unlocking/locking features on BMW's. I wondered if things like keyless entry or 'stop/start' which drives me mad could be turned off or deactivated??


Yes with the merc you can deactivate the function from the key, I use these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1527577825...3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1467108505568


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes with the merc you can deactivate the function from the key, I use these
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1527577825...3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1467108505568


I guess a decent metal key cabinet would be useful does anyone sell them?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I guess a decent metal key cabinet would be useful does anyone sell them?


Sentry key box for house good idea and also some using metal tins could use tobacco tin or similar food tin I have seen them with on a car site I frequent.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry that just doesn't look great at all and the interior seems like last gen instead of next gen  Stupid stuck on tablet style dash, shock horror. 

Drove the last Fiesta ST and everyone was ravving about them, but for me it wasn't that great imo, def felt like a cheaply built car. And that was when I had my Corsa Burg :lol: 

James.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've purchased a faraday pouch as they now don't need the keys they simply boost the signal that the key gives out 

Put both fobs/keys in the faraday pouch and it stops them doing this 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

No likey. Take the badge off and it's a basic fiesta to me.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I think it looks great and with new traction control system it should be able to put the power down better than the earlier models 

The fiesta chassis is excellent so with the new gadgets such as the quaife dif which the earlier models doesn't have and really does need 

Then you have the new spring configuration which I'm sceptical about as it was the one thing I disliked about the previous model, the ride is very harsh in standard form which seems to be the norm, they think making the suspension rock hard improves handling

Then you have the toys for the kids like the launch control which will no doubt eat clutches if over used 

The only part I don't like which I've noticed not only with ford but bmw and Mercedes seem to do the same is the screen for the entertainment system looks like an after thought that's just been stuck onto the dash and to me its ugly looking 

I will be attempting to get a test drive with the hope they release an ST200 or even the RS version then I may consider upgrading if the chassis is as good or better than the earlier models I have already 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

